# Karate School Website Improvement



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone 

the new business is going well and analytics on my site says mine is better than 56% of other karate school sights.  Ive done a decent job cleaning it up and still things i want to improve but i figured this was also a good point to get feedback and incorporate if you dont mind.

okamikaratedojo.com


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> the new business is going well and analytics on my site says mine is better than 56% of other karate school sights.  Ive done a decent job cleaning it up and still things i want to improve but i figured this was also a good point to get feedback and incorporate if you dont mind.
> 
> okamikaratedojo.com


It looks really modern if that's what you're trying to go for


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> It looks really modern if that's what you're trying to go for



It is, thank you!
studies have shown that white space is great for increasing peoples focus to the information


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> It is, thank you!
> studies have shown that white space is great for increasing peoples focus to the information


I guess I can see that because of the contrast, good work brah


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 13, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> the new business is going well and analytics on my site says mine is better than 56% of other karate school sights.  Ive done a decent job cleaning it up and still things i want to improve but i figured this was also a good point to get feedback and incorporate if you dont mind.
> 
> okamikaratedojo.com


Good, clean pages. A FWIW; when I read the Bully Stop description it left me a little confused by the way it talks about not having a location. I don't know if that means you do not take kids or not. Possibly more clarity there would flow better.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 15, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> get feedback


Too much text. Not enough video.

IMO, it's important to let people know what kind skill that they can develop in your school.


----------

